# Coding Stress Echocardiogram: 93350 vs 93351



## cardiocoder (Oct 19, 2014)

How should stress echo's be coded?

Assume patient is attached to EKG leads, runs on a treadmill, then lays on bed and gets scanned. Physician is there to supervise the test, dictates report for EKG portion and then dictates a report for echo portion. 

These are the possibilities using medicare rates:

Office:
93015 (stress EKG) + 93350 (Stress Echo Images) = $371.75

Hospital:
93016,93018 (Stress EKG Interpretation and Report) + 93350-26 (Professional Component of stress echo) = $117.89

vs

Office:
93351 (Stress Echo Complete) = $330.35

Hospital:
93351-26 (Stress Echo Professional) = $133.05

When would you select 93350 vs 93351?


----------



## dclark7 (Oct 20, 2014)

93015 is a column two code for 93350 and you cannot use a modifier per NCCI edits.  If the physician is supervising then the correct code is 93351.


----------



## cardiocoder (Oct 20, 2014)

dclark7 said:


> 93015 is a column two code for 93350 and you cannot use a modifier per NCCI edits.  If the physician is supervising then the correct code is 93351.



what would u code for 

1. outpatient stress echo (where physician owns equipment)

2. Hospital stress echo (where hospital owns equipment)


----------



## cardiocoder (Oct 20, 2014)

On one site I saw: "Bill codes 93015?93018 if the stress test is performed 
in a hospital setting, along with procedure code 93350. 
If the stress test and echocardiogram are performed in an 
office, bill combined code 93351. "

Outpatient where physician owns equipment:
93351

Inpatient where hospital owns equipment:
93350-26, 93016, 93018


----------



## AmandaBriggs (Oct 27, 2014)

On one site I saw: "Bill codes 93015?93018 if the stress test is performed 
in a hospital setting, along with procedure code 93350. 
If the stress test and echocardiogram are performed in an 
office, bill combined code 93351. "

Outpatient where physician owns equipment:
93351

Inpatient where hospital owns equipment:
93350-26, 93016, 93018 

I agree with the above.  You may also be able to bill 93320 for Doppler and 93325 for Color Flow if done.  

Thanks, Amanda


----------

